# 4th Annual HARC Toys For Tots Charity Race, December 11th at Mike



## Courtney Vaughan

Can't believe we're already winding the year down! It's time to start thinking about the T.F.T. Race in December. 

For those of you who are new to HARC this year, each year we hold a Charity event and we collect donations for the Toys For Tots Organization. The race is the same format as our regular races, and the entry fees are the same. The only changes are that you need to bring a NEW IN PACKAGE toy worth a minimum of $10, and you will get $10 off of your entry fee! So this costs you absolutely nothing if you think about it, but you're doing a good deed for needy children. Please limit one entry discount per person, but there are no limitations on how many toys you can donate! Last year several people brought TRASH BAGS FULL OF TOYS to the race (you guys know you are&#8230;..thanks BTW), so feel free to bring more than just your one toy. 

PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE mark it on your calendar, and if you have to make your family/work/fun schedule around races, make sure it's around this one! Last year we had 99 entries by the time it was all said and done&#8230;&#8230;.SOOOO close to 100!! We have enough people with the new 4wd SC and 1/8 E-Buggy classes to make this happen, so please if there is a remote possibility that you can make it, please do so! 

I think I speak for most of us when I say we had an absolute blast last year! We all knew we weren't racing for money, so we just flat out had fun! I'm hoping this year will have the same attitude at the track. If you come, you will see what I mean&#8230;&#8230;.from the minute you get there, there is a different look on everyone's face than is at the typical race&#8230;&#8230;.it's one of fun and friendship.

I'm working with sponsors again this year to try and get plenty of raffle prizes. Last year we had about $1200 worth of prizes we gave away&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;not sure if I can match that this year, but I'm working for sponsors REALLY hard, so we'll see. Undoubtedly though, we'll have some great prizes for our participants. I'm soliciting to TV, Radio, and Newspapers to try and get some sort of local media coverage, so maybe that will help as well.

There are no payouts at this race, but this IS your final chance to score points for the season, and it looks like it's coming down to the wire for a lot of positions!

I didn't start the TFT Charity races, but I picked up where someone left off, and it has become a very special event to me. So, if you guys appreciate the effort I put in to HARC year round, then showing up to this race is the best possible way you can show your gratitude. 

Thanks to Nick Sartor for helping me with the flyer this year&#8230;&#8230;..


----------



## jasonwipf

I love this race. I'll be there


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Thanks to Sonny at Horizon Hobby..........confirmed as a sponsor!


----------



## JANKEII

Is this going to be on RCsignup?


----------



## nik77356

Yes, it will be on RCSignup.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Thanks to Carol at Great Planes..........also confirmed as a sponsor!

Chuck.....Nick and I are working on RCSignup. Going to try and have it up within 30 days prior to the event.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Thanks to Paint by Smiley.........now also confirmed as a sponsor!


----------



## kstoracing

I will do my best to make this race.


----------



## weshyper10sc

Cool I'll be there with my Jammin Hope its cold by then lol... Man im still waiting on my Jammin might race my Hyper idk though will see.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

I recall last year that it was pretty dang cold!


----------



## Labrat99

Courtney Vaughan said:


> I recall last year that it was pretty dang cold!


Yes it was! And I had to leave early because of family obligations. But it's for a good cause so I'll be there. I hope we bust 100 entries, that would be a great way to close out the season!


----------



## kstoracing

Well, it's usually a lil cooler in December.


----------



## weshyper10sc

Yea lol But Texas has the weird'st weather lol, one day humid and dry next day cold and raining lol. Hopefully I,ll have a truck ready beacuse I cant run the hyper and I put an order for a rc18b2t2 might cancel the order and put all into getting the Jammin Scrt10 ready what yall think guys??


----------



## weshyper10sc

Should I sell my Tekin RX8 and get mamba micro pro or Mamba Monster??? Beacuse the Tekin been giving me alote of problems.


----------



## nik77356

I want to give credit for the photo to Chris's brother. Sorry I don't know your name. (JamminChris's brother)


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Castle Creations confirmed as a sponsor!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Vertigo Raceway confirmed as a sponsor!!!


----------



## insaneracin2003

CV, You got pm...


----------



## monsterslash

Will be there sounds like a he!! of a time.


----------



## Jeremy Cupps

I got to meet savoya at the i hobby show in Chicago and he said he would be hear for this race! He is a pretty cool dude!


----------



## jasonwipf

Jeremy Cupps said:


> I got to meet savoya at the i hobby show in Chicago and he said he would be hear for this race! He is a pretty cool dude!


very cool


----------



## itsnathan

CANT WAIT! I love cold weather racing! except for when your hands get frozen lol


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Hey hey, we will have a celebrity!!

Thanks to Rubine's T-Mobile store...........also confirmed as a sponsor!


----------



## itsnathan

Courtney Vaughan said:


> Hey hey, we will have a celebrity!!
> 
> Thanks to Rubine's T-Mobile store...........also confirmed as a sponsor!


Who's the celeb?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Reno Savoya.........


----------



## nik77356

That's freaking awesome!! He's moving to Dallas after the worlds so I think we will be seeing a lot more of him if you travel.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Venom Racing confirmed as a sponsor!!

That makes our sponsor list:
Horizon Hobby
Great Planes
Paint By Smiley
Castle Creations
Vertigo Raceway
Insane Racing Designs
Venom Racing

And I'm waiting to hear back from a few more!!!

So lots of good race swag to be won here! Remember, this a random drawing......you don't have to win a race to win anything........just a thank you for your participation!

Winning these races is for bragging rights and to lock in your points position for a trophy!!!!!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

getting closer..........just got a surprise package from JConcepts with $100 worth of gift certificates!


----------



## monsterslash

Can't wait for this sounds like good times maybe we can have a SC race for pepole who have not raced before. Would mean us as drivers would have to sponser a driver with our trucks but would be good for our hobby.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

That's a cool idea for next year.......will keep that in mind.


----------



## jasonwipf

isnt that novice class? when we have enough we usually run it regardless.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Castle Creations confirms they are sending several ESC's................so some really good prizes are rolling in!


----------



## tebone626

man, the sponsors are pooring in. that is awesome. great job getting it all together Courtney


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Just received from Horizon:
- 4x Spektrum Micro Receivers
- 5x Spektrum Hats
- 5x Spektrum Shirts
- 2x Spektrum Banners

That's easily another $400 worth of stuff!


----------



## nik77356

Woo! Can't wait for this race!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Amainhobbies.com confirmed as a sponsor!


----------



## kstoracing

Buggy prep starts tonight. SC has a freshly painted boddy and already ready to run at Mike's tires are glued and ready for some clay.

Can't wait for the 11th funny saying the 11th and not the 25th...lol.


----------



## hotrodchevy_77

do we need to sign up at rcsign up or can we sign up at the track? cuse im still not sure if i can make it. thanks


----------



## mmorrow

The track.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Yeah....sorry, just couldn't squeeze in time to get Jeremy to help me with the RC Signup. Will do that next year though......


----------



## Verti goat

kstoracing said:


> Buggy prep starts tonight. SC has a freshly painted boddy and already ready to run at Mike's tires are glued and ready for some clay.


Holy ****, you got plenty of time till race day! What are you doing, dusting off the cobwebs??? LOL HAHA

Can't wait to race and for one of those K-STO bags!


----------



## cjtamu

yeah, you're getting a special bag now D ha ha


----------



## kstoracing

LOL. Oh bags. Gotta get started. LOL


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Also up for grabs:
-Mamba Monster ESC
-Mamba Max Pro ESC
-(3) Castle Field Programmers
-(2) Castle BEC


----------



## nik77356

You da man CV!


----------



## kstoracing

MMP here.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

HPI confirmed as a sponsor.

HPI Ready to Run Mini Trophy Truck up for grabs!

http://www.hpiracing.com/tsa/


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Great Planes has provided us with a Duratrax Ready to Run Evader EXT2 Truck as well!
http://www.duratrax.com/cars/dtxd32-evader-ext2/


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Amainhobbies.com confirmed as a sponsor.........


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

So, here is the list of prizes so far:
-Duratrax Evader EXT2 RTR Truck
-HPI Mini Trophy RTR Truck
-Spektrum SR300 Receiver
-Spektrum SR300 Receiver
-Spektrum SR3500 Receiver
-Spektrum SR3500 Receiver
-Spektrum Banner
-Spektrum Banner
-Spektrum T-Shirt and Hat Combo
-Spektrum T-Shirt and Hat Combo
-Spektrum T-Shirt and Hat Combo
-Spektrum T-Shirt and Hat Combo
-Spektrum T-Shirt and Hat Combo
-TMobile Samsung Touchscreen Phone with Bluetooth Accessories
-$25 JConcepts Gift Certificate
-$25 JConcepts Gift Certificate
-$25 JConcepts Gift Certificate
-$25 JConcepts Gift Certificate
-JConcepts Banner
-Mamba Monster ESC w/Field Programmer and BEC
-Mamba Max Pro ESC w/Field Programmer and BEC
-Castle Creations Field Programmer
-Paint By Smiley Custom Body Painting Gift Certificate
-Insane Racin' Designs Personalized Race T-Shirt
-Insane Racin' Designs Personalized Race T-Shirt
-Insane Racin' Designs Personalized Race T-Shirt
-Vertigo Raceway Gift Certificate

And still have packages on the way from Venom Racing and Amainhobbies........


----------



## Merdith

*Wow*

U guys kick butt....It should be a great race day, and to help out the children, win-win situation.....:birthday2


----------



## kstoracing

Dude it seems like everyone will walk away with a gift. Man I can't wait.



Anyone wants to run 4wd buggies? I will bring my B44 just incase.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

If we get 90'ish entries, you have about a 30% chance of winning something, but that may go up as I still haven't gotten our stuff from Venom, Amain, and another possible late-comer.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Not sure if I mentioned this or not, but RCAmerica is confirmed as a sponsor too!

So, even MORE stuff still coming!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

The track will be closed from 8:30AM to 9:30AM the morning of this race so we can hold our 2011 HARC meeting in the pit area.


----------



## skillett

Good work Courtney,can't wait for some wheel to wheel action..............


----------



## kstoracing

830 Man that's early...lol.

When does the race start? let go back a few pages.


----------



## monsterslash

Got the VE8 ready now just to finish the Hyper 10sc Bump 2.0 watch out.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

UPDATED LIST:

-Venom Kona Kopter RTF
-Venom Desert Troop Transporter RTF
-Venom Mini Train Set
-Duratrax Evader EXT2 RTR Truck
-HPI Mini Trophy RTR Truck
-Spektrum SR300 Receiver
-Spektrum SR300 Receiver
-Spektrum SR3500 Receiver
-Spektrum SR3500 Receiver
-Spektrum Banner
-Spektrum Banner
-Spektrum T-Shirt and Hat Combo
-Spektrum T-Shirt and Hat Combo
-Spektrum T-Shirt and Hat Combo
-Spektrum T-Shirt and Hat Combo
-Spektrum T-Shirt and Hat Combo
-TMobile Samsung Touchscreen Phone with Bluetooth Accessories
-$25 JConcepts Gift Certificate
-$25 JConcepts Gift Certificate
-$25 JConcepts Gift Certificate
-$25 JConcepts Gift Certificate
-JConcepts Banner
-Mamba Monster ESC w/Field Programmer and BEC
-Mamba Max Pro ESC w/Field Programmer and BEC
-Castle Creations Field Programmer
-Paint By Smiley Custom Body Painting Gift Certificate
-Insane Racin' Designs Personalized Race T-Shirt
-Insane Racin' Designs Personalized Race T-Shirt
-Insane Racin' Designs Personalized Race T-Shirt
-Vertigo Raceway Gift Certificate


----------



## cjtamu

man cv you've outdone yourself. karl. i will bring 4wd and see what's up. i can only run about a 6 min main though


----------



## ayrroger

any word on savoya?


----------



## kstoracing

6 is long enough for me.


----------



## jbranham50

cjtamu said:


> man cv you've outdone yourself. karl. i will bring 4wd and see what's up. i can only run about a 6 min main though


Don't you have a real car you can race.....you know with engine, gas tank, something with man parts???

Should be a great race, can't wait!


----------



## Jeremy Cupps

I am trying to find out if Reno is coming! They said he was at the i hobby show, but i will find out for shure!


----------



## Ducatibilt

kstoracing said:


> 6 is long enough for me.


That's what she said!

Sorry couldn't resist!


----------



## kstoracing

LOL.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Willy and his company are going to be donating a refurbished desktop PC system for raffle!!!!!!!!!!!

Tickets are going to be $1 each, so make sure to buy 5-10 of them to increase your chances! Willy says it's going to be a nice machine!


----------



## nik77356

One week left ladies! Who is ready to get a whooping?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

UPDATED LIST:
-Protek Pro 40 Power supply ($150 value!)
-Protek PTK-106B 10A iCharger ($110 value!)
-Amainhobbies.com T-Shirt ($13 value!)
-(2) Protek LiPo Receiver Packs (Hump) and a Cell Checker ($106 value!)
-(2) Protek LiPo Receiver Packs (Stick) and a Cell Checker ($106 value!)
-Amainhobbies.com Banner ($30 value!)
-Protek R/C Banner ($30 value!)
-Protek R/C Wrench Pouch ($7 value!)
-Protek R/C Wrench Pouch ($7 value!)
-Protek R/C Wrench Pouch ($7 value!)
-Protek R/C Wrench Pouch ($7 value!)
-Protek R/C Tool Bag ($22 value!)
-Protek R/C Tool Bag ($22 value!)
-Protek R/C Tool Bag ($22 value!)
-Protek R/C Tool Bag ($22 value!)
-Venom Kona Kopter RTF ($40 value!)
-Venom Desert Troop Transporter RTF ($40 value!)
-Venom Mini Train Set ($40 value!)
-Duratrax Evader EXT2 RTR Truck ($120 value!)
-HPI Mini Trophy RTR Truck ($230 value!)
-Spektrum SR300 Receiver ($50 value!)
-Spektrum SR300 Receiver ($50 value!)
-Spektrum SR3500 Receiver ($100 value!)
-Spektrum SR3500 Receiver ($100 value!)
-Spektrum Banner ($40 value!)
-Spektrum Banner ($40 value)
-Spektrum T-Shirt and Hat Combo ($35 value!)
-Spektrum T-Shirt and Hat Combo ($35 value!)
-Spektrum T-Shirt and Hat Combo ($35 value!)
-Spektrum T-Shirt and Hat Combo ($35 value!)
-Spektrum T-Shirt and Hat Combo ($35 value!)
-TMobile Samsung Touchscreen Phone with Bluetooth Accessories ($150 value!)
-$25 JConcepts Gift Certificate ($25 value!)
-$25 JConcepts Gift Certificate ($25 value!)
-$25 JConcepts Gift Certificate ($25 value!)
-$25 JConcepts Gift Certificate ($25 value!)
-JConcepts Banner ($20 value)
-Mamba Monster ESC w/Field Programmer and BEC ($195 value!)
-Mamba Max Pro ESC w/Field Programmer and BEC ($155 value!)
-Castle Creations Field Programmer ($25 value!)
-Paint By Smiley Custom Body Painting Gift Certificate ($50 value!)
-Insane Racin' Designs Personalized Race T-Shirt ($20 value!)
-Insane Racin' Designs Personalized Race T-Shirt ($20 value!)
-Insane Racin' Designs Personalized Race T-Shirt ($20 value!)
-Vertigo Raceway Gift Certificate ($25 value!)


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

That's over 50 items, at $2300 guys! And I STILL don't have everything yet!

That means that you most likely have 50% chance of winning something, and there are over 10 items worth over $100 each!

I've done my part here fellas, now it's up to ya'll............no excuses, ya'll better cough up some toys!!!


----------



## sfleuriet

I just bought my toys for this race.. the track was really smooth and consistent yesterday.. a lot of fun.


----------



## darrenwilliams

Less than a week to go. Time for everyone to make a run to Toys R Us. Let's see if we can get too many toys for Courtney to haul off by himself.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

darrenwilliams said:


> Less than a week to go. Time for everyone to make a run to Toys R Us. Let's see if we can get too many toys for Courtney to haul off by himself.


Challenge accepted!

Bring it people........I have a trick up my sleeve, I can haul off any amount of toys you can bring!


----------



## darrenwilliams

Sounds like a challenge, guys.......


----------



## jasonwipf

Ahh Ha. I am now going to buy 100 super large bouncy balls and fill them up at the track. That way volume wise he will not be able to fit them in the largest of cars!


----------



## kstoracing

Lol, CV may come in a 16' U-Haul...lol.

I am hitting up...Big Lots on Friday pick up a couple of toy's one for each class...lol. Thinking one for a boy the other for a girl.


----------



## killerkustoms

darrenwilliams said:


> Sounds like a challenge, guys.......


I'm sure the Porter Fire Dept will bring a ladder truck so we really have to stuff that thing, challenge accepted.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

I like the attitude here!


----------



## wily

WHAT....NO SMACK TALKING FROM YOU WIMPS?

Hey Skillet....I just might bring my nitro buggie back out! Yall better watch out!


----------



## darrenwilliams

You want to talk about watch out.....I will be racing SC. That's unlimited bumping, right?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Oh *****! Darren is racing SC.....I forgot about that!


----------



## mmorrow

CV you think your sc looked bad after the main at the river. Wait until Darren gets on the track with his.


----------



## darrenwilliams

Get ready for some purple streaks on your truck. lol


----------



## mmorrow

makes me want to get one ready. 

Smiley is your SC ready?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Don't you have one Mark?


----------



## darrenwilliams

Come get ya some Mark


----------



## kstoracing

Just got a new paint scheme on my SC, so Darren stay behinde me...lol.


----------



## mmorrow

not a 4x4.


----------



## kstoracing

Chris T may bring his 2wd if enough come out. He needs some practice.


----------



## cjtamu

Not bringing my SC, buggy and truggy is plenty. Karl's excited, he finally got to beat me, 2wd SC against 4wd SC. Go figure. Hey Karl, I'll make it fair for you though. I'll take the front CVD out of my buggy this weekend, maybe you can stay on the same lap. You need to shoot a pic of the underside of your SC. That way Darren will know what it looks like when he sees it on the track, and he can dodge it.


----------



## kstoracing

I am going to have to get a handicapped sticker for you to put on your buggy and truggy. I'll try not to lap you too many times, this time.


----------



## cjtamu

Lap me? If you ever finish a buggy race we're all going to Disneyland.


----------



## nik77356

That's in writing Chris, I may just make sure it happens.


----------



## kstoracing

Ok, you picking up the tab....lol.


----------



## tebone626

looks like im gonna have to get some extra bumpers put on my SC. sounds like its gonna be a full field with lots of rubbing going on. count me in


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

need some of those go-kart style bumpers..........steel bar all the way around the truck with rubber mounts LOL


----------



## cjtamu

nik77356 said:


> That's in writing Chris, I may just make sure it happens.


Boy, it's a good thing you and Karl don't do business with me, 'cause y'all assume a lot of facts not in evidence. Better re-read the contract.


----------



## nik77356

Everybody likes a lot of rubbing.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

UPDATED LIST&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.UP TO OVER $2900!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

NEARLY 70 ITEMS, WITH 12 ITEMS VALUED AT OVER $100!!!

MAN, I'M READY TO RACE!!!!!!!!!

-Hudy 1/8 Off-Road Setup System ($200 value!)
-Hudy Pit Mat ($25 value!)
-Misc Hudy Tools/Brushes ($50 value!)
-Protek Pro 40 Power supply ($150 value!)
-Protek PTK-106B 10A iCharger ($110 value!)
-Amainhobbies.com T-Shirt ($13 value!)
-(2) Protek LiPo Receiver Packs (Hump) and a Cell Checker ($106 value!)
-(2) Protek LiPo Receiver Packs (Stick) and a Cell Checker ($106 value!)
-Amainhobbies.com Banner ($30 value!)
-Protek R/C Banner ($30 value!)
-Protek R/C Wrench Pouch ($7 value!)
-Protek R/C Wrench Pouch ($7 value!)
-Protek R/C Wrench Pouch ($7 value!)
-Protek R/C Wrench Pouch ($7 value!)
-Protek R/C Tool Bag ($22 value!)
-Protek R/C Tool Bag ($22 value!)
-Protek R/C Tool Bag ($22 value!)
-Protek R/C Tool Bag ($22 value!)
-Venom Kona Kopter RTF ($40 value!)
-Venom Desert Troop Transporter RTF ($40 value!)
-Venom Mini Train Set ($40 value!)
-Venom LiPower T-shirts: 18 total, sizes L-XXL ($180 total value!)
-Duratrax Evader EXT2 RTR Truck ($120 value!)
-HPI Mini Trophy RTR Truck ($230 value!)
-Spektrum SR300 Receiver ($50 value!)
-Spektrum SR300 Receiver ($50 value!)
-Spektrum SR3500 Receiver ($100 value!)
-Spektrum SR3500 Receiver ($100 value!)
-Spektrum Banner ($40 value!)
-Spektrum Banner ($40 value)
-Spektrum T-Shirt and Hat Combo ($35 value!)
-Spektrum T-Shirt and Hat Combo ($35 value!)
-Spektrum T-Shirt and Hat Combo ($35 value!)
-Spektrum T-Shirt and Hat Combo ($35 value!)
-Spektrum T-Shirt and Hat Combo ($35 value!)
-TMobile Samsung Touchscreen Phone with Bluetooth Accessories ($150 value!)
-$25 JConcepts Gift Certificate ($25 value!)
-$25 JConcepts Gift Certificate ($25 value!)
-$25 JConcepts Gift Certificate ($25 value!)
-$25 JConcepts Gift Certificate ($25 value!)
-JConcepts Banner ($20 value)
-Mamba Monster ESC w/Field Programmer and BEC ($195 value!)
-Mamba Max Pro ESC w/Field Programmer and BEC ($155 value!)
-Castle Creations Field Programmer ($25 value!)
-Paint By Smiley Custom Body Painting Gift Certificate ($50 value!)
-Insane Racin' Designs Personalized Race T-Shirt ($20 value!)
-Insane Racin' Designs Personalized Race T-Shirt ($20 value!)
-Insane Racin' Designs Personalized Race T-Shirt ($20 value!)
-Vertigo Raceway Gift Certificate ($25 value!)


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

That's gonna be hard to top next year!


----------



## jasonwipf

nik77356 said:


> Me likes a lot of rubbing.


----------



## wily

darrenwilliams said:


> You want to talk about watch out.....I will be racing SC. That's unlimited bumping, right?


Awesome Darren!

I started the smack talking this morning and 4 pages later....dang-it man!

This will be a fun race!


----------



## jep527

cjtamu said:


> Lap me? If you ever finish a buggy race we're all going to Disneyland.


 lol hahaha karl


----------



## kstoracing

Chris go ahead and secure the tix. Cause we going


----------



## kstoracing

We all know Jerry has last place sewed up! Whether he finishes or not.


----------



## Labrat99

I have to admit there is some pretty decent trash talk developing in this thread. I'm proud of you guys. Carry on. :dance:


----------



## B4Maz

cjtamu said:


> Lap me? If you ever finish a buggy race we're all going to Disneyland.


I think Ive only finished 2 of my HARC A-mains


----------



## wily

B4Maz said:


> I think Ive only finished 2 of my HARC A-mains


because of the plow you drive!


----------



## cjtamu

CV, has anybody looked into media coverage for this? I tried a few years back, but the race is so much bigger now. What about the girls that came from Ch 39 and did the piece on Mike's? Be a great Xmas piece. I have some contacts at Ch 2 and 26 if you want me to look into that I will.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Please Chris, by all means do so!

I tried and sent out emails with tons of info, pics, and video links to the local TV stations and the chronicle, but only had access to their general email address. Never got any responses.....

If you can get us past the front door and to a specific person, then please do so!


----------



## Smiley

That would be cool!


----------



## cjtamu

Lemme see what I can do. If you haven't done it already, you ought to have Jeremy get in touch with those girls from Ch 39 also.


----------



## wily

Courtney Vaughan said:


> Willy and his company are going to be donating a refurbished desktop PC system for raffle!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Tickets are going to be $1 each, so make sure to buy 5-10 of them to increase your chances! Willy says it's going to be a nice machine!


Ok...got this sucker built/loaded. It is a engineering type workstation and should work well for most graphics and gaming.

HP XW4600 workstation with 19" Flat panel monitor
Dual core processor 3.16 ghz
4gb ram
160gb hard drive
Lightscribe DVD burner
video= Nvidia FX1700
keyboard
opticle mouse

Windows 7
Aniti-virus s/w installed
MS Office 2007

Retail value on the PC alone is over $400.00.

This will be given away as a raffle for $1.00 per ticket so bring out your cash!


----------



## kstoracing

Sounds good Willy. 

How about we wait until Saturday and if no news media shows up. We call and say a building collapsed or something..., that'll get them out. That or someone has a gun and shooting something...that will have them out in 10min.


A guy whipping a "handicapped" person(Chris) on the track. We can work on that one.


----------



## Jeremy Cupps

Just wanted to let you guys know we got some more aka evo rims in today!
i did get some of the impact tires also but the are already gone!


----------



## skillett

I hope everyone has a great weekend and wins many prizes.
Show them how Houston rolls...


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

WHAT!?!? NO SKILLET!?!?!?


----------



## JMartin

Ya'll got 4 from Lafayette comin, somebody better warn Brickhouse we gonna invade fri nite!!


----------



## mmorrow

call me when yall leave tomorrow.


----------



## skillett

To all you sportsman racer you not off the hook that easy,
Prepare for battle.ha ha


----------



## Jasoncb

I wrote in to ch 26 about 1 month ago to see if we could get some coverage for this event and to help out the hobby shop. I have yet to hear anything back.


----------



## killerkustoms

skillett said:


> To all you sportsman racer you not off the hook that easy,
> Prepare for battle.ha ha


Your absolutely right skillet, this race doesn't help or hurt my standings so I'm gonna have fun getting in the way of others and do a little rubbing like Darren.:wink:


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

killerkustoms said:


> so I'm gonna have fun...........rubbing on Darren.:wink:


Jeez dude! Keep it to yourselves!


----------



## darrenwilliams

That's not right


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

couldn't resist........


----------



## kstoracing

Guys, the stations are like the cops, tell them somebody got a gun or got shot. They come right out on the double. Why do you think the feel good segments are last on the news cast and no longer than 5 minutes total.

Now if we tell them all our toys got jacked, you would see some news crews then.


----------



## wily

Courtney Vaughan said:


> Jeez dude! Keep it to yourselves!


Now thats funny!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Just in as a last minute sponsors: 

-Byron's Fuel

This is donated through Mike's Hobby Shop.


Kennedy Wire Rope & Sling.

This is John and Cade Whitenton's company, and although they are not going to be able to make it to the race, they have sent a 148-Piece Cooper Tools Crescent Brand Tool Set valued at over $140!

We have officially busted the $3000 mark in prizes!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Had to split up these next few posts because it was too much to put in one reply on this thread:

Alright ladies & gents, the Toys For Tots race is officially upon us! It looks like we are going to be spared some of this 30o weather we’ve been having at night……….lows in the upper 50’s and highs in the upper 70’s during the day!

The size of the thread on 2coolfishing.com is usually a good indicator of the size of the race, and there are nearly 4000 views on the Toys For Tots race thread! As a point of reference, there are typically around 2000 or so views on a HARC race thread………..so things are looking good! Last year we just BARELY came in under 100 entries, and I’m REALLY hoping we can break the 100 entry mark! At that threshold, sponsors are going to take a much different view in supporting our event for next year! 

Here is an overview on how things will be done tomorrow:

Meeting tomorrow at 8:30AM – 9:30AM. The purpose of this meeting is to re-introduce and review our operating rules, as well as to discuss a few possible changes for next year’s season:
•	Race start times
•	Bonus points for attending all races throughout the season
•	Increasing the number of races allowed to be dropped
•	Possible bonus points for attending RCPro Series Races
*Remember, no cars allowed on the track until after the meeting is over!
The meeting is open to all who wish to participate, but please I want to remind everyone to keep it civil, and for no-one to get upset if their ideas didn’t make it to the final table for discussion. I appreciated and can understand all of the ideas that people mentioned on the forum, but please remember that I have to keep this series to where it is cohesive to the majority of the people and tracks, and things have to be simple so that I can actually have enough time to organize this series in what spare time I have.

Signups will be in the hobby shop when they open up. Please bring your toy donation to show for your $10 discount, make sure to get a raffle ticket (one per person please, regardless of the number of classes you’re running), and then bring your toy to the donation table that will be set up in the pit area. Toys need to be new, and unwrapped please. Many people are bringing multiple toys, or toys that are MUCH greater than a $10 value………this is ALWAYS welcome and encouraged! Entry fees are our normal amount: $25 first class, $10 each additional. Only one toy discount is allowed, and there are no payouts at this race………remember, this is for charity. Compared to the amount of prizes I’ve gathered up, payouts are chump-change!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Everyone needs to be signed up no later than 2:00PM, and at 3:00PM we are going to get EVERYONE on the track WITH their cars, and we're going to take a couple of group pictures with our sponsor banners. This group picture with cars and all may seem silly to some of us, but this is our KEY selling point in obtaining sponsorship for next year's event. So the more people and cars in the picture, the more our sponsors are going to realize how big of an event this is and the more they will participate next year!

This should put racing starting somewhere around 3:30-4:00PM, and things will go as usual from them. 3 rounds of 5 minute heats, and a break for the mains. Although main lengths may be altered next year, they will be run as normal for this race, as it falls in 2010. During the break from the mains, we will be raffling off all of our give-aways. I'm going to line up all of the items on some tables in random order, and will start with the first item in the line. The race announcer will randomly draw a ticket, and if your ticket stub matches that number, then you're the winner of that prize! Then on to the next item in line, and so on/so forth. Unfortunately, there is no choosing of the prizes, and with the T-shirts, the sizes are what they are. After all the prize are gone, please feel free to do what you wish with your winnings (i.e. trade with others for different size shirts, trade nitro vs. electric stuff with others, etc). With the amount/quantity of prizes we have, you have more than a 1-in-2 chance of winning something! And we have nearly 70 prizes, 12 of which are worth well over $100 (with several OVER $200!)&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;grand total was over $3000, and that's not even including the PC we're raffling off!!! Remember, you never have to win a race to win something at the Toys For Tots race!!!!!!!! (see the updated list below)

Also, during the race, some of the girls from the concession stand will be going around selling $1 raffle tickets for a complete desktop PC system that Willy Mills has graciously donated through his company! With the monitor, PC, and included software, this PC is powerful, and valued at over $600!!! Imagine if a $1 raffle ticket won you a $600 PC!!! I strongly suggest buying $5-20 worth of raffle tickets, as that's what I'll be doing&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.I need a new desktop  !!! We will be drawing the winning raffle ticket after all of the prizes have been given away during the mains. The money raised will go toward a donation to our Toys For Tots approved charity called, Mission Northeast (www.missionne.org). Here are the specs on the PC&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;Willy tells me that this is a business-grade, Engineering workstation that would be awesome for gaming BTW:
•	HP XW4600 workstation with 19" Flat panel monitor
•	Dual core processor 3.16 ghz
•	4gb ram
•	160gb hard drive
•	Lightscribe DVD burner
•	Video = Nvidia FX1700
•	Keyboard
•	Opticle mouse
•	Windows 7
•	Aniti-virus s/w installed
•	MS Office 2007


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

I’m really excited to see everyone out there tomorrow, and I am sincerely appreciative to everyone for their support of this event. This stands to be the largest it has ever been!!!! I would like to take a moment to thank all of our sponsors as well………….without these guys, there would be no give-aways! In no particular order:


•	RCAmerica
•	Kennedy Wire Rope & Sling (John & Cade Whitenton’s Company)
•	National Oilwell Varco (Willy Mill’s Company)
•	Mike’s Hobby Shop / Gulf Coast Raceway
•	Vertigo Raceway
•	Paint By Smiley
•	Byron’s Fuel
•	Insane Racin’ Designs
•	HPI Racing
•	Amainhobbies.com
•	Venom Racing
•	Great Planes / Tower Hobbies
•	Horizon Hobby
•	T-Mobile (Rubine Samuel’s Company)
•	JConcepts
•	Castle Creations


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

And without further ado, here is the final list of give-aways………….pretty impressive!

•	Cooper Tools 148-Piece Crescent Professional Tool Set
•	Hudy 1/8 Off-Road Setup System
•	Hudy Pit Mat
•	Misc Hudy Tools/Brushes
•	Protek Pro 40 Power supply
•	Protek PTK-106B 10A iCharger
•	Amainhobbies.com T-Shirt
•	(2) Protek LiPo Receiver Packs (Hump) and a Cell Checker
•	(2) Protek LiPo Receiver Packs (Stick) and a Cell Checker
•	Amainhobbies.com Banner
•	Protek R/C Banner
•	Protek R/C Wrench Pouch
•	Protek R/C Wrench Pouch
•	Protek R/C Wrench Pouch
•	Protek R/C Wrench Pouch
•	Protek R/C Tool Bag
•	Protek R/C Tool Bag
•	Protek R/C Tool Bag
•	Protek R/C Tool Bag
•	Venom Kona Kopter RTF
•	Venom Desert Troop Transporter RTF
•	Venom Mini Train Set 
•	Venom LiPower T-shirts: 18 total, sizes L-XXL
•	Duratrax Evader EXT2 RTR Truck
•	HPI Mini Trophy RTR Truck
•	Spektrum SR300 Receiver
•	Spektrum SR300 Receiver
•	Spektrum SR3500 Receiver 
•	Spektrum SR3500 Receiver
•	Spektrum Banner 
•	Spektrum Banner 
•	Spektrum T-Shirt and Hat Combo
•	Spektrum T-Shirt and Hat Combo
•	Spektrum T-Shirt and Hat Combo 
•	Spektrum T-Shirt and Hat Combo
•	Spektrum T-Shirt and Hat Combo
•	TMobile Samsung Touchscreen Phone with Bluetooth Accessories
•	$25 JConcepts Gift Certificate 
•	$25 JConcepts Gift Certificate
•	$25 JConcepts Gift Certificate
•	$25 JConcepts Gift Certificate
•	JConcepts Banner
•	Mamba Monster ESC w/Field Programmer and BEC
•	Mamba Max Pro ESC w/Field Programmer and BEC
•	Castle Creations Field Programmer
•	Paint By Smiley Custom Body Painting Gift Certificate
•	Insane Racin' Designs Personalized Race T-Shirt
•	Insane Racin' Designs Personalized Race T-Shirt
•	Insane Racin' Designs Personalized Race T-Shirt
•	Vertigo Raceway Gift Certificate
•	Byron’s Fuel


----------



## cjtamu

No luck here so far on any pub. Gonna try a guy at Channel 11 that I used to play tennis with. He kept saying he was going to do a story on my finger, so here's his chance LOL.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Alright folks, less than 24 hours before the gates drop...........get your carp ready!!!


----------



## sfleuriet

Fish?


----------



## jasonwipf

sfleuriet said:


> Fish?


Yep do not forget your Carp. My carp is ready. We eat most of them and the rest we put around the track. The slime from their scales makes for sticky traction on the slick surface at mikes.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Carp = c-r-a-p

Its kind of a joke on the fishing forums because this forum won't even let you type c-r-a-p


----------



## mmorrow

hahahahahahaha


----------



## darrenwilliams

Yeah!!!!!!! I'm in a qualifier with Karl. Bump and grind baby. Go ahead and start me -1 lap. lol


----------



## darrenwilliams

I had a great time in the short course. Should have bought one when they first came out. Great job by the Team at Mike's keeping 115 entries moving smoothly.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

116 entries......all I can say for now is WOW! What an awesome and special day for all! I'm still too tired right now, but I will post up some pictures and get the points tallied and updated the meeting thread as well very shortly.

Thanks again to all....the giving spirit was in full effect, and I'm pretty sure we raised about $1500-2000. For our charity!

And special thanks to Wipf and all others who put in on my special gift.....I'm truly flattered!


----------



## Verti goat

Great race day CV! Awesome that we finally broke the 100 entry mark for HARC this season!

Smooth layout Mikes.


----------



## kstoracing

I had fun, bumping and grinding with the fella, no ****...lol.

Just wish I could have been a little faster around the track. Really shows I need to get more practice in..lol.

Great lay-out Smiley and the gang. 

SC is really about why we run these cars, all fun can't help but laugh even when you're all over the place. lol. Hopefully, I can lock the suspension set-up down and be more consistent. Seems like the suspension always changes after 2 or 3 runs, maybe I need to redo the shocks after the 3rd qual.


----------



## Merdith

*What a Blast.*

I had so much fun, and it seemed everyone did.

A big thanks to Big Phil for running the races so professionally. I wrote the wrong transponder number and he fixed it in like 2 seconds. Great guy. I know it's not easy to announce the whole day so thank you, and to Mr V. for keeping it all going all year long.

Great year of racing......

Peace.....


----------



## marcusch

I would like to say Thanks Courtney, Jeremy, Phil and the whole Mike's crew even though 3am was tough as hell, great event and great organization.


----------



## Labrat99

Merdith said:


> I had so much fun, and it seemed everyone did.
> 
> A big thanks to Big Phil for running the races so professionally. I wrote the wrong transponder number and he fixed it in like 2 seconds. Great guy. I know it's not easy to announce the whole day so thank you, and to Mr V. for keeping it all going all year long.
> 
> Great year of racing......
> 
> Peace.....


+1

Congrats to CV on the big turnout and a HUGE thank you to the crew at Mike's for keeping the program moving or we might still be there.


----------



## Labrat99

kstoracing said:


> I had fun, bumping and grinding with the fella, no ****...lol.
> 
> Just wish I could have been a little faster around the track. Really shows I need to get more practice in..lol.
> 
> Great lay-out Smiley and the gang.
> 
> SC is really about why we run these cars, all fun can't help but laugh even when you're all over the place. lol. Hopefully, I can lock the suspension set-up down and be more consistent. Seems like the suspension always changes after 2 or 3 runs, maybe I need to redo the shocks after the 3rd qual.[/QUOTE
> 
> You're right, Karl. SC is a ton of fun and it can be a lot lighter on the wallet than 1/8 scale. I've had exactly one set of tires on my truck since I bought it. I may have to break down and invest in a new set for 2011, but six months on one set of tires ain't bad!
> 
> BTW, how did you make out on runtime yesterday?


----------



## cjtamu

What a great turnout. CV, you the man, the you earned your gift. Wish I coulda hung for my main, but I had to be at a swim meet at 06:30 this morning and I barely made it as it was. I'm too old to run on 3 hours sleep anymore. Great to see Josh and Kev for the first time in awhile too. I know Josh had a blast, think he'll be back out soon with his own car.


----------



## RMOSLEY

Merdith said:


> I had so much fun, and it seemed everyone did.
> 
> A big thanks to Big Phil for running the races so professionally. I wrote the wrong transponder number and he fixed it in like 2 seconds. Great guy. I know it's not easy to announce the whole day so thank you, and to Mr V. for keeping it all going all year long.
> 
> Great year of racing......
> 
> Peace.....


+1 hope to race with you guys more next year, I have had a great time at the few events I attended this year.


----------



## skillett

Had a blast, thanks cv.
Mosley your a outstanding racer and I appreciat what you did.
Good luck with sportsman next year .you all ready have expert driving
and well mannered driving skills.to all sportsman hope y'all clean it up and watch this guy 
Next year.........


----------



## sfleuriet

Great race, Thanks for organizing it Courtney.


----------



## wily

Great day amigos....I am still dragging!

E-buggy was interesting....I think the marshals got a little bored.


----------



## Smiley

Great race fore sure. Thanks CV! Races ran very smooth as well. Great turnout as well.


----------



## jep527

sorry i didnt get to make sounds like yall had alot of fun. great turnout. hangovers sucks lol


----------



## Merdith

*So who won???*

Sandra and I were freezing our patooties off so we didn't stay for the A Main, very unusual I might add....I usually at least stay to watch it If I don't make it, sooooo. Who did what????

We are all so lucky to have 3 super duper racetracks in the Houston area..

What a freakin blast......I can't believe I made every race this year.

Great crowd of racers.

Fast racers....New racers, funny racers, serious racers, hey I finished the race this time racers, Truck racers, buggy racers, slash racers, intoxicated racers....Kid racers, girl racers, racers with overalls, tight shirt racers, baggy pants racers, blind racers, Is this my race racers.... Big ol racers, teeennny racers. Dipping racers, smokin racers, always taking my car apart racers....Never touched it for 6 months racers....Always have a new car racers, this engine lasted 20 gallons racers....can I borrow that racers, hey you want these racers....

I guess that's about it.....thanks for the fun times, and I miss Doug.....


----------



## darrenwilliams

Hey Willy,
Brian said the PC worked great when he first got it but now it is slow and full of pop up adds for Viagra. He might need some help. lol


----------



## jasonwipf

skillett said:


> Had a blast, thanks cv.
> Mosley your a outstanding racer and I appreciat what you did.
> Good luck with sportsman next year .you all ready have expert driving
> and well mannered driving skills.to all sportsman hope y'all clean it up and watch this guy
> Next year.........


+1 I agree Mosely and J Beam are great and well mannered drivers on the track. I think Mosley is actually ready for Expert IMO. He is new enough to say he is sportsman true, but him and Jason Beam will just dominate 1st & 2nd all year long, then not want to move up to expert 4 races in because they know they will screw their points up. I think they will actually do very well in expert since some of the toughest drivers to beat in that class do not always attend HARC so are never really a points threat in the end. Not to mention the higher standards in expert will just increase their abilities even faster.


----------



## itsnathan

Merdith said:


> Sandra and I were freezing our patooties off so we didn't stay for the A Main, very unusual I might add....I usually at least stay to watch it If I don't make it, sooooo. Who did what????
> 
> We are all so lucky to have 3 super duper racetracks in the Houston area..
> 
> What a freakin blast......I can't believe I made every race this year.
> 
> Great crowd of racers.
> 
> Fast racers....New racers, funny racers, serious racers, hey I finished the race this time racers, Truck racers, buggy racers, slash racers, intoxicated racers....Kid racers, girl racers, racers with overalls, tight shirt racers, baggy pants racers, blind racers, Is this my race racers.... Big ol racers, teeennny racers. Dipping racers, smokin racers, always taking my car apart racers....Never touched it for 6 months racers....Always have a new car racers, this engine lasted 20 gallons racers....can I borrow that racers, hey you want these racers....
> 
> I guess that's about it.....thanks for the fun times, and I miss Doug.....


Dont forget to add (Use jackets as pants that has a tail racers...) LOL


----------



## wily

darrenwilliams said:


> Hey Willy,
> Brian said the PC worked great when he first got it but now it is slow and full of pop up adds for Viagra. He might need some help. lol


LMAO....that didnt take long. I can send a couple of links to clean it up.


----------



## nik77356

Had a great time on Saturday. My electric felt awesome but I had a few driver issues in qualifying. My nitro needs a little bit of work, but it's getting there. I wish I would have stayed to race the electric A-main, but I was just too tired.

Thanks CV for all that you do for HARC. Thanks everybody for bringing toys for the kids, they are what this race is really all about. I loved seeing just about everybody going above and beyond the $10 minimum toy requirement. Heck, Darren brought a bike! Everybody needs a bike!


----------



## JANKEII

HAHA!!!


darrenwilliams said:


> Hey Willy,
> Brian said the PC worked great when he first got it but now it is slow and full of pop up adds for Viagra. He might need some help. lol


----------



## Merdith

*Oh yeah.....*



itsnathan said:


> Dont forget to add (Use jackets as pants that has a tail racers...) LOL


 ,,,and guys who use sweat shirts as pants while kicking everyones butt....


----------



## B4Maz

I wish I could have made it. Sounded like a great time! who won ebuggy?


----------



## wily

B4Maz said:


> I wish I could have made it. Sounded like a great time! who won ebuggy?


traig, jake, wipf, willy, sutton, t-wells

i think this is right


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Traig fought HARD against Mark Morrow in Truggy, and Jake Dellinger in E-Buggy. Kept them both on their toes!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

WOW!!! Again, what a fantastic day (and night!) of racing! Everyone was in good spirits and we got started nearly immediately at 3PM. Phil and Jeremy ran a super-smooth program with nearly no hitches. Even though we took no breaks between rounds, and only about a 30 minute break before the mains, we were still there until nearly 3AM!! The weather turned pretty cold and windy on us, and out came some "interesting" attire (i.e. towels for hoods, hoodies for pants, etc). All-in-all, probably the best overall "attitude" I've every experienced at a race!

One of my goals this season was to try to break the 100 entry mark. We came dangerously close at the 2009 Toys For Tots race, and several times during the 2010 season at Vertigo (97'ish entries). But at this past weekend's race, we formally busted our 100 entry mark, and then some! 116 total entries&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..nearly the size of some of the RCPro Series races!!!!

Once again guys, I was flattered by my gift&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.Jason was very sneaky about it!

I counted a total of 123 toys on that table, and if you average them at $10/each (many were worth more), then that is $1230 worth of toys we donated! The firemen that picked up the toys said this was far-and-away the largest haul they've had this season! So congrats to all you guys&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;I am impressed!

With the $150 cash you guys gave me, Willy's computer brought in a total of $392!!!! Thanks again to Willy for that awesome donation&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;I'm taking all of that cash to Walmart to get $20each gift certificates to donate to our charity. I'm also checking with my work to see if they will match our $392 donation, as they have a donation matching program in place, but I'm not 100% sure if this qualifies or not. If it does, then your $392 will turn into $784, and would bring our total donations OVER $2000!!!!

There is nothing at the race that didn't exceed my expectations, so I am sincerely impressed by you guys! Turnout, toys, cash, my gift, attitudes, etc!

Congrats to all the winners:

1/8 Expert Buggy (Nitro):
1st Jason Branham
2nd Brian "Smiley" Henn
3rd Roger Ayres

1/8 Sportsman Buggy (Nitro):
1st Jason Beam
2nd Marcus Huang
3rd Larry Rollins

1/8 Buggy (Electric):
1st Jake Dellinger
2nd Traig Clark
3rd Jason Wipf

4wd Short Course:
1st Brian "Smiley" Henn
2nd Marcus Williams
3rd John Payson

1/8 Truggy:
1st Mark Morrow
2nd Traig Clark
3rd Jason Wipf

I would also like to take one last opportunity to thank all of our sponsors, as without them, this event would not have been what it was! Our sponsors were more than generous with their donations, and we gave away over $3000 worth of prizes, and pretty much everyone walked away with something! Here is the list again:

• RCAmerica
• Kennedy Wire Rope & Sling (John & Cade Whitenton's Company)
• National Oilwell Varco (Willy Mill's Company)
• Mike's Hobby Shop / Gulf Coast Raceway
• Vertigo Raceway
• Paint By Smiley
• Byron's Fuel
• Insane Racin' Designs
• HPI Racing
• Amainhobbies.com
• Venom Racing
• Great Planes / Tower Hobbies
• Horizon Hobby
• T-Mobile (Rubine Samuel's Company)
• JConcepts
• Castle Creations

A few pictures from the race:


----------



## Courtney Vaughan




----------



## Courtney Vaughan




----------



## hotrodchevy_77

darrenwilliams said:


> Hey Willy,
> Brian said the PC worked great when he first got it but now it is slow and full of pop up adds for Viagra. He might need some help. lol


:spam: HAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!! The computer is great, I like it alot THANKS!


----------



## Tobey

My schedule doesn't allow me to race with HARC very much, but I had a good time Saturday, bringing up the rear and making the marshalls earn their pay.

Courtney, I wanted to let you know that I sent this email to HPI's customer service email address today. If you have a specific contact there, feel free to forward it to him/her:



> This past weekend, the Houston Area RC Club (run by Courtney Vaughn) had its annual Toys for Tots charity race. It was a tremendous success, with over 100 entries, and lots of toys and money collected.
> 
> HPI was one of many companies who graciously donated prizes to be raffled off to the racers. As the winner of the Mini Trophy truck that HPI donated, I wanted to personally thank you for your support of the race.
> 
> -Tobey Taylor
> Houston, TX


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

That's awesome Tobey! I hope more who won prizes will do the same!

I hope you can join us more next year!


----------



## celticpride311

Hey everyone! Im back!!!


----------



## kstoracing

Where'd you go?....lol. j/k


----------



## ayrroger

They always come back.


----------



## Smiley

Hey guys:

http://www.redrc.net/2010/12/4th-annual-toys-for-tots-race-in-porter-tx/#more-37877


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

HAHA! Awesome, we finally made the news! 

Looks like we had on of the biggest charity races in the country!


----------



## cjtamu

Sweet. I'm going to email that link to the folks I know at Channel 11 and Channel 2 and start laying the groundwork for pub for next year. Oh yeah, and I left Phil out of the thanks earlier. He did a heckuva job keeping things moving with that many entires. Thanks Phil!


----------

